# [SOLVED] Right-Click-Crash



## anifan (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello, whenever I right click on any file windows explorer crashes. I have no idea what is causing it, and it's only in the past two weeks that it's been happening.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Hi. . .

Please follow my recommendations contained in a near-identical thread from yesterday -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...xplorer-crashing-right-click.html#post1680126

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## anifan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Thank you, but here is the vista generated problem report. I would really like this fixed, as it only started recently.

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	explorer.exe
Application Version:	6.0.6001.18000
Application Timestamp:	47918e5d
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_f710
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp:	4791a7a6
Exception Code:	c0000374
Exception Offset:	000b015d
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	f710
Additional Information 2:	fac3a1c977eeab972205e3377f48ce19
Additional Information 3:	0b58
Additional Information 4:	8aa7fd5a16f6abfd0b7be7d3b7ae9aa8


----------



## anifan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Sorry to double post, but when I checked the perfmon.exe I found out that vista installed windows update aux the day before my problems started.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

I suggest then a System Restore to a date prior to the install of the Windows Updates in question - 
START | type rstrui.exe into the start search box and hit enter.

Obviously Windows Updates should not cause this issue and I believe that there is a 3rd part driver causing this issue. The information posted containing the 0xc0000374 offset is a lead, but there s/b be another code which the 0xc..374 falls under. So at this time, I am unable to ascertain the error that generated the c374 exception.

Have you checked out WERCON?
START | type wercon into the start search box - select Windows Problem Reports and Solutions - go through the choices on the top-left.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## anifan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Three things: 
1)thank you for the help
2)What other effects would system restore have?
3)Four days prior to the event, I updated my video driver (Intel G33/G31 chipset family) to a new version. The above card is the one that came with my computer, but I don't think that its that important.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Hi. . .

To answer your questions...

1. You are welcome.

2. System Restore affects Vista components, installed programs (including driver updates) and the registry - it does not touch your personal documents, pictures, etc... files that are under your user profile folder c:\users\<username>

3. A driver update 4 days before the event should not be an issue - but then again what transpired system-wise in those 4 days? Did you use the PC actively during that period... and are you sure there were no app crashes or app hangs? You can check this out in WERCON and also in PERFMON - the Reliability Monitor portion. Also, the Event Viewer would be a good thing to look at - Admin area under filtered logs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Hi

There is another possibility here

I think this might be caused by a bad context menu handler. A context menu handler is a shell extension handler that adds commands to an existing context menu (Example: cut, copy, paste, print, Scan with Norton etc).

Download ShellExView and run it.

It will scan the registry for all the shell extensions. Once the scan is over and the list is displayed, you need to spot the context menu handlers. Sort the results using "Type", so that the context menu handlers are displayed together.

General rule here is to disable non-Microsoft context menu handlers *one-by-one* and verify if the problem is solved. If disabling one does not solve the problem, undo the disabled item and disable the next non-Microsoft handler. Do the same until the problem is solved and finally identify the culprit. Scroll right to see the Company Name column in ShellExView.

You can disable them ...they say "one at a time" and see what effect it has on the problem. You can do it a lot quicker by bisecting the list, disabling half of the entries in one fell swoop, rebooting and trying the right click. You just have to narrow it down. Then keep bisecting the list until it is just a few and do these one at a time. The problem is that you have to reboot between tries to get accurate testing of the results of your disabling. 

The latest version of ShellExView marks all the non-Microsoft extensions in Pink for easy identification. All other types of shell extensions that ShellExView utility cannot recognize are categorized as "System" type.


----------



## anifan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Thank you so much Dunedin, I haven't found the exact program yet, but your solution has worked! Thank you too jcgriff2 for helping out


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

I`m glad you have managed to fix it anifan :smile:

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Right-Click-Crash*

Thank you Dunedin for providing the solution... much appreciated.

JC

.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Always happy to pitch in and help JC. :smile:

.


----------

